# FluvalSmart app update (with siesta)



## RamonM (Jul 8, 2019)

Aloha,

Today an update for the FluvalSmart app, which controls the Fluval AquaSky 2.0, was released. It allows a siesta time, and more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

